# Place of service 19 versus 22



## Vannoyj (Jul 26, 2017)

HELP,  can someone please explain the difference between Place of Service 19 and Place of Service 22?
This is so confusing to understand, the CPT Place-of Service Codes for Professional Claims does not really help.

Thanks.


----------



## greatbiller (Jul 26, 2017)

POS 19 is for outpatient services rendered away from the campus of the hospital - a satellite imaging facility across town, for example.  POS 22 is for outpatient services rendered on the campus of the hospital - example being an outpatient imaging facility which is not in the main hospital building itself but is on the same piece of property as the hospital.

I have attached a link to the CMS code descriptions.

https://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Coding/place-of-service-codes/Place_of_Service_Code_Set.html

Have a great day!

Patricia Murrin, CPC, RCC


----------

